# ToDo for iPad



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I was searching for a good TO DO app for the iPad and found a good one for $4.99 from Appigo. They have another one called Corkulous (or something like that which is the neatest sticky note app. I think it's $2.99 and I may have to get it. Watching the You Tube video shows it being very comprehensive.

I like the ToDo for it's graphics. I makes it look like a DayTimer, or Covey tracking system. You can create your own theme, etc. Love it. Also, it syncs to iCal and sends email reminders. Very cool app and very user friendly.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Corkulous is terrific for project planning.  I used something similar on my PC a few years ago that helped with wedding planning.  I've got one board set up right now for my den redo--pics of new furniture, organizing setups, lists of what zones to create based on the activities that will happen in there, reminders to look for new lighting fixtures (and to call the electrician), etc.  Great for very visual thinkers!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have todo.  It it very similar to Franklin quest.  I like the tags so that I can track kid activities and me. 
I use an app called  stick it.  There is a color coding for different categories in addition to a number of different stickies that can be used.  You can post notes on yor wall paper or lock page.  I post to my lock page.  I think it's only .99


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Stick it it cool, but you have to keep redoing it, saving it as a photo and deleting the former one ...right?  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Somebody plz tell me how TAGS work. I saw that icon, but am clueless as to what it does. 

I think I have to spend yet more $$ and buy Corkulous. Sheesh, the iPad apps are nickel and dime'ing me! Or is it $.99 and $5'ing me? ha ha.  The most I've spent on any given app is $9.99 for Pages. 

This iPad keeps getting better and better!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Tags is a user defined topic identifier.    
I have tags for each of my kids so that i can keep track of them.  One son is involved in scouts, so i tag his scout actvities.  Then I can search for just scout activites, or by Childs named or however I decide to tag.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have this app and I like it, but I didn't find it to be at all intuitive.  I had to go to the appigo website to learn how to use it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I did the same thing... bounced around the website and picked up tips. Yesterday, I got Corkulous. I love it!!!!


----------

